# Staff Sgt. Christopher J. Antonik - MARSOC



## peefyloo (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=13705

         The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

                Staff Sgt. Christopher J. Antonik, 29, of Crystal Lake, Ill., died July 11 while supporting combat operations in Helmand province, Afghanistan. He was assigned to 1st Marine Special Operations Battalion, U.S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command, Camp Pendleton, Calif.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 13, 2010)

RIP Brother.......


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 13, 2010)

RIP Marine.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 13, 2010)

RIP devil


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 13, 2010)

Condolences.  RIP.


----------



## car (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP Devil Dog.  Give my regards to Chesty.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP Marine


----------



## Dame (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest in peace, Marine.  Thank you for your willingness to sacrifice yourself for freedom.


----------



## tova (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 0699 (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Bellona (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP Marine


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 14, 2010)

We had been listening to the radio for awhile and our sister team was in a pretty good fight. They were taking rockets, mortars and PKM fire on there pos for a few solid hours and dishing it back in kind. A manuver element was working to flankn the shit heads in a building a couple hundred meters away, was the last call over the radio for sometime. Then the radio man got back on the hook and had that sound in his voice..........we all knew something was wrong. My buddy to my left shifted in his chair and turned up the speaker box, all the mission planning and typing on key boards went silent in the room. When the radio operator finaly got ahold of the HQ we understood the stress in his voice as he requested medevac bird and gave the battle roster number, injurys and vitals. I looked around the room, no one said a word but it was on all of our faces, we knew his chances were very slim.  There is no worse place in the world then listening to your sister team deal death to the enemy and not be able to support.  

Chris was the shit. I met him on the Range during my first shooting package. He had just got back from a Afg deployment and was taking a break as a shooting instrutor. He took my non pistol shooting ass under his wing and got me up to speed. Thank you Chris, you will be missed.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP, Marine

Sorry for the loss, SoloKing.

Semper Fi


----------



## car (Jul 14, 2010)

Condolences, SoloKing!


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest easy Brother.... sorry for your loss SK.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 14, 2010)

Rest easy Marine. Sorry for your loss S.K.

F.M.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 14, 2010)

RIP SSG!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 16, 2010)

Rest Easy Marine, your watch is over. 

Condolences Soloking.  He will not be forgotten.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 16, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Marine.


----------



## elle (Jul 16, 2010)

Prayers of comfort and strength to his family and friends.  For you as well, soloKing.

Rest In Peace


----------



## rlowery60 (Jul 17, 2010)

RIP Marine, Sorry for your loss SK


----------



## Ravage (Jul 21, 2010)

RIP Marine.....


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 21, 2010)

RIP Marine.


----------



## TJT0321 (Nov 23, 2010)

RIP brother. I'll never forget you.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 25, 2010)

Rest in Peace my brother.  You shall surely be missed.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm truly sorry for your loss brother.  Rest in peace Chris


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rest In God's Peace Marine.


----------

